# Standard Installationspfad von Apache



## Spranta (20. April 2007)

Moin

was ist der Standard Installationspfad von Apache überlicherweise bei Linux? 
Habe hier einmal "/opt/apache2" und einmal "/usr/local/apache2" welche der beiden ist besser geeignet? Oder am besten nen ganz anderen

Gruß
Spranta


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2007)

Also wenn Du selbst kompilierst ist der Standardpfad fuer Apache 1 /usr/loca/apache, fuer Apache 2 ist es /usr/local/apache2
Wenn man aber den Filesystem Hierarchy Standard bedenkt sollten /opt/apache, bzw. /opt/apache2 die bessere Wahl sein.


----------



## Spranta (20. April 2007)

Also das Problem ist das hier mehrere Server sind wo Apache mal in dem ersten und mal im zweiten Verzeichnis liegt. Und nun alles auf Standart gebracht werden soll.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2007)

Dann wuerd ich sagen such Dir eines aus. 
Wie gesagt, dem FHS duerften /opt/apache und /opt/apache2 entsprechen.

Das Problem ist eben, dass verschiedene Distributionen eben unterschiedlich nah am Standard bleiben oder eben davon abweichen. Und wenn man Apache eben selbst kompiliert und dem configure-Script kein Prefix mitgibt wird er in /usr/local/apache{,2} installiert.

Sind das denn alles verschiedene Distros die Du da angleichen sollst?


----------



## Spranta (20. April 2007)

Sind alles SunOS


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2007)

Verschiedene Versionen oder wurde Apache jeweils von unterschiedlichen Personen dort installiert?

Wie gesagt, wenn Du es auf allen angleichen sollst dann waere es sinnvoll herauszufinden was der Standard bei SunOS laut Paketmanager ist und diesem zu folgen. Oder aber eben fuer eine Location entscheiden und eben dort installieren.
Funktional sollte es keinen Unterschied machen.


----------

